# Who win ?



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Acro slowly killing zoa colony ? Bad mushroom keep bothering zoa too


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I would say zoa will take over


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I say mushrooms as they may cover everything and block the light on everything!


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

+1 on the mushrooms... I have some that are killing my sps that i am now ejecting with lemon juice to try and kill them...


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm thinking give away mushrooms


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

if you do give some away i will gladly take some off your hands.. i like the look of them and the wifey likes them too.. have to keep her happy in order to buy more stuff for the tanks lol


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Bullet said:


> Maybe you should sell zoa
> 
> To me !


Kkk $5 for whole colony , i want keep live rock so you have to frags single polyp.... one by one , set up time for meet ok


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

I say zoa's too,their stinging the shroom making it shrink,so the zoa will shade everything in their path.


----------

